# I dont understand how someone becomes gay?



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals? 

Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?

YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


----------



## fncceo (Sep 19, 2017)

All those pics you keep posting are making me gay ...

You're a pretty hot guy.


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


Gay men get more sex than straight men. Their partners will fuck while enduring a headache, depressed, or whatever.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

Im not homobophobic I believe in "live and let live" so gays should live too and be free to express themselfes. But I would like to understand how someone becomes gay if its a lifestyle choice or biological etc. and what about bi and pansexuals and do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?  YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 19, 2017)

I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were born.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 19, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> ...




There's actually some truth to that. 

Testosterone will out and all that.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were born.



Im pretty sure some decades this would look very different but has to do with sexually liberated culture. YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


----------



## miketx (Sep 19, 2017)

The faggots have came out expressing their desire to butt fuck and suck dick and Mortimer backs up to it willingly.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 19, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were born.


*And you were born a fool.*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


morty are you trying to tell us something?....


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 19, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were born.
> ...



Shup you slimy POS


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 19, 2017)

I think some people are born that way, but some people might do it to be relevant or to get attention (yes, I do believe some people would go THAT far - people are SO messed up).  Maybe some people were molested as small children by a same sex assailant and are just confused.  There could be any number of reasons.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I think some people are born that way, but some people might do it to be relevant or to get attention (yes, I do believe some people would go THAT far - people are SO messed up).  Maybe some people were molested as small children by a same sex assailant and are just confused.  There could be any number of reasons.


 for real do you think there are more gays now or people who have gay sex even if they are not fully gay on that sexuality scale as before? I think there is biological issue like too much female hormones or people who are born with both female and male genitals etc. or with the chromosemes etc. (im no expert) on some you can notice that they are biologically very "gay" but many nowadays also are not fully gay or fully straight and you blame it on the pansexual liberated culture? YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 19, 2017)

Who knows why?  It could be any number of reasons, like I said.  It could be as simple as someone wanting to experiment or they are curious.  If doctors/scientists who have studied people don't know, then how should any of us know?  I'm sure it's a real thing for some people (who are ONLY attracted to the same sex), and not the real thing (but something done for various other reasons) as I noted above.    I'm sure I've heard of people who thought they were gay when they were younger and went straight when they got older, so maybe they were confused about their sexuality for whatever reasons.  I don't know how much a liberated society plays a role in someone's sexual experimentation or sex life though, as in what they would be willing to do.  IOW, if you are sure of your sexuality, you aren't going to be needing to experiment with the other no matter what a society says is acceptable.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Who knows why?  It could be any number of reasons, like I said.  It could be as simple as someone wanting to experiment or they are curious.  If doctors/scientists who have studied people don't know, then how should any of us know?  I'm sure it's a real thing for some people (who are ONLY attracted to the same sex), and not the real thing (but something done for various other reasons) as I noted above.    I'm sure I've heard of people who thought they were gay when they were younger and went straight when they got older, so maybe they were confused about their sexuality for whatever reasons.  I don't know how much a liberated society plays a role in someone's sexual experimentation or sex life though, as in what they would be willing to do.  IOW, if you are sure of your sexuality, you aren't going to be needing to experiment with the other no matter what a society says is acceptable.



I think it has to do with the values you grew up with, if you think its "normal" and not a "shame" you will rather experiment, similar as why people nowadays change many sexual partners instead of keeping virginity before marriage.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Who knows why?  It could be any number of reasons, like I said.  It could be as simple as someone wanting to experiment or they are curious.  If doctors/scientists who have studied people don't know, then how should any of us know?  I'm sure it's a real thing for some people (who are ONLY attracted to the same sex), and not the real thing (but something done for various other reasons) as I noted above.    I'm sure I've heard of people who thought they were gay when they were younger and went straight when they got older, so maybe they were confused about their sexuality for whatever reasons.  I don't know how much a liberated society plays a role in someone's sexual experimentation or sex life though, as in what they would be willing to do.  IOW, if you are sure of your sexuality, you aren't going to be needing to experiment with the other no matter what a society says is acceptable.



I believe most gay people are just gay. I guess there could be some that are just experimenting, or just want attention, or a host of other reasons. None of that matters anyway. A person has the right to practice any lifestyle they want, for any reason. We know it just won't work to tell all gays to just stop, and you can't tell some that they can go ahead with their lifestyle, and try to stop others because you don't think they are sincere enough. People make their own choices for their own reasons. Nobody has the right to tell them their choice is wrong.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Who knows why?  It could be any number of reasons, like I said.  It could be as simple as someone wanting to experiment or they are curious.  If doctors/scientists who have studied people don't know, then how should any of us know?  I'm sure it's a real thing for some people (who are ONLY attracted to the same sex), and not the real thing (but something done for various other reasons) as I noted above.    I'm sure I've heard of people who thought they were gay when they were younger and went straight when they got older, so maybe they were confused about their sexuality for whatever reasons.  I don't know how much a liberated society plays a role in someone's sexual experimentation or sex life though, as in what they would be willing to do.  IOW, if you are sure of your sexuality, you aren't going to be needing to experiment with the other no matter what a society says is acceptable.
> ...



I think its a sin though and should be discouraged, Im not Priest but If I were I wouldnt hate gays, I would tell them the same what I would tell a unfaithful person, they should stop it and pray to be strong not to do it anymore and for forgiveness. I wouldnt "bless it" and if you wedd them you give them the "blessing".


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 19, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Who knows why?  It could be any number of reasons, like I said.  It could be as simple as someone wanting to experiment or they are curious.  If doctors/scientists who have studied people don't know, then how should any of us know?  I'm sure it's a real thing for some people (who are ONLY attracted to the same sex), and not the real thing (but something done for various other reasons) as I noted above.    I'm sure I've heard of people who thought they were gay when they were younger and went straight when they got older, so maybe they were confused about their sexuality for whatever reasons.  I don't know how much a liberated society plays a role in someone's sexual experimentation or sex life though, as in what they would be willing to do.  IOW, if you are sure of your sexuality, you aren't going to be needing to experiment with the other no matter what a society says is acceptable.
> ...



And where did I say anything was wrong or try to tell anyone what they should or should not do?


----------



## deannalw (Sep 19, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were born.




I bet those gays thrown from the roofs of buildings and other methods of death for being gay would think you are out of your mind.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Didn't say you did. Perhaps I used the wrong word. I meant you as in "you can't fly". I don't mean only you can't fly. I meant a person (you) can't fly.


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 20, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were born.
> ...


Then how do you explain rife homosexuality in repressive Arabic cultures?


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 20, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


How would that help them if they were simply born that way?


----------



## miketx (Sep 20, 2017)

Round up all queers.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 20, 2017)

I believe that all homo's should be given Free flying lessons like they do in the Middle East.   .....


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> I believe that all homo's should be given Free flying lessons like they do in the Middle East.   .....



Why?


----------



## Votto (Sep 20, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were born.



Wong!

In ancient Sparta and Greece the culture was all about homosexual sex so they either all had the gay gene or it is culturally mediated.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 20, 2017)

Same reason women like older men...the reason for gay women is more complicated (surprise surprise!)

I love term fudge packer, it's hilarious!


----------



## miketx (Sep 20, 2017)

Linkiloo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


'cause dim wimmims dey got is butt ugly!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Same reason women like older men...the reason for gay women is more complicated (surprise surprise!)
> 
> I love term fudge packer, it's hilarious!



What reason is that?  I don't see how women liking older men and being gay are even remotely related.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Same reason women like older men...the reason for gay women is more complicated (surprise surprise!)
> ...


Daddy issues


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Where did you get your psychiatry degree?  A cereal box?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


They're taught to be gay.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 21, 2017)

Being gay is a choice, a sick perverted choice, but still a choice.  .....


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It happens


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



People find psychiatry degrees in their cereal boxes?  

Seriously though, there would be other reasons to want to date older men, such as they have their shit together (financially and otherwise), they aren't going to be playing video games 24/7 (hopefully), they would be a bit more mature (that's a BIG ?? though, obviously when you read some of the things the older men say on these types of venues )


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not always but yes. My ex was 10 years older but good lord what a child! Def did not have his shit together


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 21, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Im not homobophobic I believe in "live and let live" so gays should live too and be free to express themselfes. But I would like to understand how someone becomes gay if its a lifestyle choice or biological etc. and what about bi and pansexuals and do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?  YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


The scientific consensus before the issue became politicized was that it was largely the result of early childhood trauma in the pre formulative years. Generally the trauma involved molestation but not always ... the mind is a queer thing and notions can be inserted into the psyche both neuro linguistically by design or via our minds interpretation of wholly unrelated experiences.


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 21, 2017)

One time when petting a cat I got a hardon. I did not fuck the cat.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't think the OP has any idea how much gay sex used to go on in Europe... especially after wars when the victors would rape the conquered armies.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 21, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual



Do you have to understand how they become gay?

Isn't it just enough to accept people's way of being? 

Do you asked crippled children how they became crippled? Do you criticize them for the choices they make?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 21, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> One time when petting a cat I got a hardon. I did not fuck the cat.



Are you saying the thought of the naked cat gave you the hard on?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality.



Do you live under a rock?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 21, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


Everyone likes cork soakers.


----------



## petro (Sep 21, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Being gay is a choice, a sick perverted choice, but still a choice.  .....


And no matter what. Once a cocksucker, always a cocksucker. Because you just simply cannot unsuck a cock.


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 21, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > One time when petting a cat I got a hardon. I did not fuck the cat.
> ...


No it was the textile feeling of the fur.
And the purrrrrr


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 21, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 21, 2017)

miketx said:


> The faggots have came out expressing their desire to butt fuck and suck dick and Mortimer backs up to it willingly.



mike is only gay because ran out of cheese for his crackers.


----------



## JBond (Sep 22, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were born.


Another idiotic post by Luddly. No culture? You sure about that?


----------



## Chuz Life (Sep 22, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were *born*.




What happens at *birth* to make someone Gay?


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 22, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Im not homobophobic I believe in "live and let live" so gays should live too and be free to express themselfes. But I would like to understand how someone becomes gay if its a lifestyle choice or biological etc. and what about bi and pansexuals and do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?  YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual
> ...


You mean the type of scientific consensus that said read haired women are witches? Yeah those were the good old days....when science mean demons and possessions...har har


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 22, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were *born*.
> ...


Are you going to start on about abortion again?


----------



## Chuz Life (Sep 22, 2017)

Linkiloo said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



 I might. 

But, only if I find the same glaring hypocrisies and contradictions that I usually find.


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 22, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


No views on anything else at all?


----------



## Chuz Life (Sep 22, 2017)

Linkiloo said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



I asked what it is about "birth" that makes a person gay. 

That has NOTHING to do with abortion at all. 

Does it?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 22, 2017)

miketx said:


> The faggots have came out expressing their desire to butt fuck and suck dick and Mortimer backs up to it willingly.


There is a name for the husband of a conservative wife who won't give the wife what she wants.

It's "divorced".


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 22, 2017)

Linkiloo said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


No silly - that was the Left Wing faction and that was the 16 & 1700s - I was referring to the 1970s  and 80s when the left wingnuts invaded the APA.  Psychology/psychiatry viewed homosexuality as a pathology and a mental illness and many still do but are silenced by fear of reprisal.     The American Psychiatric Association declassified homosexuality as a mental disorder after years of political pressure from gay activists and under the limited weight of tainted and poorly implemented studies.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 22, 2017)

petro said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Being gay is a choice, a sick perverted choice, but still a choice.  .....
> ...


He spits it out - does that count ?


----------



## August West (Sep 22, 2017)

Perhaps people "turn gay" because they want to get beat up at school. Just a thought


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 22, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think some people are born that way, but some people might do it to be relevant or to get attention (yes, I do believe some people would go THAT far - people are SO messed up).  Maybe some people were molested as small children by a same sex assailant and are just confused.  There could be any number of reasons.
> ...


*Swishy Swastickers*

Your wiener schnitzel countryman, Hitler, was a fag of the sado-masochistic leather type. That was because he grew up without a father and  had no manly role model.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 22, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> ...



You ask crippled children how they became crippled if they were crippled intentionally, by their care providers, yeah .
Dumbass.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 22, 2017)

Votto said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were born.
> ...


*Swanky and Swishy*

 Don't swallow the decadent propaganda preached by New Age sewage; spit it out.  Greek Gayism was confined to the hereditary upper class, where it always originates.


----------



## Peach (Sep 22, 2017)

Genetic(.)  On top of these observations, studies in molecular genetics have shown that Xq28, a region located at the tip of the X chromosome, is involved in both the expression of anxiety and male androphilia. This work suggests that common genetic factors may underlie the expression of both. Twin studies additionally point to genetic explanations as the underlying force for same-sex partner preference in men and neuroticism, a personality trait that is comparable to anxiety.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 22, 2017)

Not all but the molestation thing happens e.g. Anderson Cooper, George Takai etc


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


Instead of posing such a question to the forum, you might consider doing some research on human sexuality and the various social-psychological, genetic and biological theories and then share them with others.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Im not homobophobic I believe in "live and let live" so gays should live too and be free to express themselfes. But I would like to understand how someone becomes gay if its a lifestyle choice or biological etc. and what about bi and pansexuals and do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?  YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


You might just as well ask how someone becomes straight.  It is not necessarily the default orientation. There is a theory that everyone is  inherently bi-sexual.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 22, 2017)

Peach said:


> Genetic(.)  On top of these observations, studies in molecular genetics have shown that Xq28, a region located at the tip of the X chromosome, is involved in both the expression of anxiety and male androphilia. This work suggests that common genetic factors may underlie the expression of both. Twin studies additionally point to genetic explanations as the underlying force for same-sex partner preference in men and neuroticism, a personality trait that is comparable to anxiety.


"point to" and "may" are not statements of fact. 

Just sos you know.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> ...


The studies show that it's behavioral.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



What studies? What is meant by "behavioral"? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peach (Sep 22, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Genetic(.)  On top of these observations, studies in molecular genetics have shown that Xq28, a region located at the tip of the X chromosome, is involved in both the expression of anxiety and male androphilia. This work suggests that common genetic factors may underlie the expression of both. Twin studies additionally point to genetic explanations as the underlying force for same-sex partner preference in men and neuroticism, a personality trait that is comparable to anxiety.
> ...



 Still more evidence being heterosexual, homosexual and bisexual are genetic than "Mommy was mean to me" or "No man in their lives".


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 22, 2017)

Peach said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


No, not really. 
Yes, Childhood Sexual Abuse Often Does Contribute to Homosexuality | The Stream

"What do Anderson Cooper, Don Lemon, George Takei and Milo Yiannopoulos have in common? They are all out and proud gay men, and they were all sexually abused as underage minors. Sadly, this is an extremely common occurrence, as there is frequently a connection between childhood sexual abuse and adult homosexuality."

" a 2009 report prepared for a bisexual health summit revealed that 74 percent of bisexuals had been sexually abused as children."

"“Information extracted from 13,000 face-to-face interviews clearly showed those with same-sexual or bisexual orientation were more likely to have experienced negative events in childhood, Associate Prof Elisabeth Wells said yesterday. People who had experienced sexual abuse as children were three times more likely to identity themselves as homosexual or bisexual than those who had not experienced abuse, she said. Also, the more adverse events someone experienced in childhood, the more likely they were to belong to one of the ‘non-exclusively heterosexual” groups. Associations between adverse events and sexuality group were found for sexual assault, rape, violence to the child and for witnessing violence in the home. "Does Abuse Contribute to the Development of 'Gay'/Same Sex Attraction? » BarbWire.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




A few observations about this article 

*Yes, Childhood Sexual Abuse Often Does Contribute to Homosexuality*

1. It does not appear to be a scientific , empirical study using a control group that can be used to establish a* statistically significant relationship between childhood sexual abuse and homosexuality*

2. It is at best a survey and while it claims that there is a high correlation- *it certainly does not prove causation.*

3. Additionally, there is *no information as  to how the survey was conducted* and why we should expect and accept that represents an accurate sample of a cross section of the population across all demographic, geographical lines, and many other factors

4. By the authors own admission , child sexual abuse " is (only) a contributing factor,  *yet scorns the idea that gays were "born that way"  (More on this later)*

5. By the authors own admission, there are social environmental factors that contribute to homosexuality, and then poses the question "Why deny such an obvious reality?" *When in fact no one is denying that reality*

6. The author compares the development of homosexuality to alcoholism  but while acknowledging a genetic predisposition to the latter, *avoids the mention of genetics in the case of homosexuality*

7. The author states _"that when it comes to homosexuality, it is taboo to connect childhood sexual abuse with subsequent gay identity since: 1) this would contradict the “born gay” myth_. " *However, he offers nothing to prove that any of the factors -including sexual abuse -that may contribute to homosexuality PRECLUDE the existence that there are underlying factors present at or before birth that set the stage for the development of homosexuality.*

8. He also states that 2) _it would underscore the fact that homosexual attractions are not natural and positive."_ but again ignores or worse, denies that fact that there may be innate factors involved. In addition, it ignores the fact that there are many gay people who did not suffer sexual abuse or other trauma in childhood and in no way proves that homosexuality is not "natural.* But moreover, this passage clearly reveals his bias and the  true motive  behind so desperately  wanting to show a connection between sexual abuse and homosexuality.*

Let me be clear, I for one would not deny that there is such a connection if shown conclusive proof.  But we as a society  already  recognize the harmful effects of sexual abuse, condemn it ,  and do all that we can to prevent it. So I ask, what is the point of pushing that issue if not to  malign homosexuality as  bad and unhealthy having been "induced" by a  perverted sex act? There is none.

This was fun. I'll get into your other links sometime when I have nothing better to do.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



And so what does that mean?  You've had your experiences.  Other people have had different experiences.  I still don't see how someone has "daddy issues" because they are gay or like older people though.  Maybe projection?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> " a 2009 report prepared for a bisexual health summit revealed that 74 percent of bisexuals had been sexually abused as children."


So says a rabidly biased and bigoted organization ..Americans for Truth About Homosexuality


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

Peach said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I was just reading a response to one of my posts where a poster says that it is because of "daddy issues", and I believe you agreed with that post.  "It happens" was what the post said.  Lol.  Obviously you felt that post was deserving of a "winner" rating even???  Odd to say the least given what you are claiming here.  

Can we just admit that we don't know what causes it.  Doctors and people who have studied it for years don't know.  It could be any number of things or a combination of things.  We don't know.  There is nothing wrong with saying that.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Same reason women like older men...the reason for gay women is more complicated (surprise surprise!)
> 
> I love term fudge packer, it's hilarious!



So, why don't you tell us all the reason why women are gay.  This oughtta be interesting.  Is it because of mommy issues maybe?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Im not homobophobic I believe in "live and let live" so gays should live too and be free to express themselfes. But I would like to understand how someone becomes gay if its a lifestyle choice or biological etc. and what about bi and pansexuals and do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?  YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual
> ...



That's doubtful.  I'm certainly not sexually attracted to women.  Does that mean a gay man CAN be happy with just women?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Is that a serious question? Think about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Oh so everyone else is bisexual except gay men?  Most people do not consider themselves bisexual and are clear about their sexuality and what they like.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

I am sure that childhood sexual abuse could definitely play a role.  If you are a young boy and you are molested by a man, then that is definitely going to fuck you up in a lot of different ways.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What on earth are you talking about. I did not say that everyone remains bi sexual now did I. ?? You are making shit up.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I am sure that childhood sexual abuse could definitely play a role.  If you are a young boy and you are molested by a man, then that is definitely going to fuck you up in a lot of different ways.


Read my post # 71 and then answer this....So What ? Most every one already agrees that sexual abuse is an awful thing. What do we do now?. What are the implications for how we view homosexuality and how we treat gays.? What is the point of any of this.?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You said everyone is *inherently bisexual.*  Perhaps you made an error then.  

in·her·ent·ly
inˈhirəntlē,inˈherəntlē/
_adverb_

in a permanent, essential, or characteristic way.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure that childhood sexual abuse could definitely play a role.  If you are a young boy and you are molested by a man, then that is definitely going to fuck you up in a lot of different ways.
> ...



So what?  That is what this thread topic is about.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure that childhood sexual abuse could definitely play a role.  If you are a young boy and you are molested by a man, then that is definitely going to fuck you up in a lot of different ways.
> ...



Knowledge is power.  Are you saying we shouldn't discuss these things?  Why shouldn't we?  We view homosexuality for what it is.  Most good people will treat people in a fair way.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

If you don't want to talk about or discuss it, then don't tell everybody about it.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

I remember when I was a kid, my friend had "two aunties."  Back when I was small, I didn't realize it, but I'm quite sure looking back that they were lesbians.  Of course, in my innocent child like mind, I thought they were just friends/roomies.  Lol.  Anyways, they lived their lives together in their cute little house and nobody ever bothered them, and they didn't bother anyone else.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


OK yes my bad. I meant starting out that way, and I didn't present it as fact. I said that it was one theory


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes but my question stands. It does not mean that it is useful to beat this dead horse just because it's what the thread is about.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not saying that it should not be discussed. Just questioning the motives of those who want to prove that sexual abuse is related to homosexuality as well as questioning the usefulness of finding that answer. Like I said. What do we do with that knowledge.?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Doubtful.  I have never been attracted to women since I was capable of being sexually attracted to people.  Not everyone is confused about their sexuality.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Why wouldn't you want to have the answers?  Is ignorance better to you?  Who knows what could be done with the information.  That is irrelevant.  As people we like to know the reasons behind why things happen.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Then stop reading and posting in the thread.  Problem solved.


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 22, 2017)

`
`
I filled out an application.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 22, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I filled out an application.



That was for foodstamps.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ok . I'll go away. Just as soon as you or someone tell me how they would use the knowledge that there is a confirmed link between homosexuality and sexual abuse. I see that Kosher Girl is watching. Maybe it will be her although I suspect that she is rather consumed by trying to figure out how to respond to my critique of the article that she posted LOL


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I filled out an application.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



How would I use it?  I'm just having a discussion on a message board, bud.  I know you think people who are not gay or who even so much as question gays are "evil" but that isn't the case.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What?? Now you are dodging the question....and making an assumption about my sexuality . You know nothing about me. That is not very smart, Sista


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The "OLDER MEN" and women got their education before the education system crumbled into the sorry ass excuse it is today.  Higher education is little more that indoctrination camps.....  And I also notice you singled out MEN  ... seems to me you're a misandrist and a hypocrite to boot


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Gay males represent less than 5% of the population.  Most estimates state 3 to 4% yet they are responsible for roughly 1/3 of all child molestation cases. So that is less than *5% of the population committing about 33% of the child molestation.*


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...


There you go again - you went full retard . never go full retard


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Your question is stupid.  I find it interesting the mechanisms that make a person tick.  You are not in charge of what topics I or any one else discusses.  If you don't wish to discuss it, then don't.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



What do you mean singled out men?  Of course I did.  I'm not gay, so I don't care if women are mature or not.  I'm talking about relationship purposes.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Maybe you meant to quote Bonzi for saying that women like older men for the same reasons that men like other men, because of daddy issues?  Not sure.  Your reply to me calling me a misandrist and a hypocrite really doesn't make any sense.  *shrugs*


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `I filled out an application.


`
Question; _"I dont understand how someone becomes gay?" _That was my answer.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 22, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


They can't help it. 
They are convinced that full retard is the new normal and that they can force others to accept it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Girl, what up with that?. Why are you getting your back up on me like that?  I find it interesting too, from an academic standpoint,  but I would not characterize being gay as sick. Is that what you're doing now? That would be sick? If that is the case, I have to wonder what made you that sick.

Again, I am questioning the motives of those who are raising the issue of the relationship between sexual abuse and being gay, and asking how that information can and should be used. You seem to be threatened by that question and continue to avoid it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


Oh I see, a joke Ha Ha.


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Oh I see, a joke Ha Ha.


`
Well, I am bisexual. It's on my profile.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Because it is easy to see where a relationship between the two things could exist!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Brilliant! Just fucking Brilllllliant!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see, a joke Ha Ha.
> ...


OK Cool ! That is refreshing. Most everyone here claims to be straight. Maybe you can educate them-or try to- on human sexuality. Too many of them can't seem to get there heads around the concept of sexual orientation  as opposed to "lifestyle choice" They are a sad bunch.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Again. Not denying that it is interesting. Although I question how easy it is to see . Still asking what we do with that knowledge and you're still avoiding the question.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 22, 2017)

Hard to believe Mortimer  hasn't figured out why he is gay after 12 pages in this thread.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2017)

It's easy how someone becomes gay. You start off by sucking your first peter. Then you end up on Howard Stern jacking off another man while they video you doing it. Next thing you know, liberals love you, but for some reason most wont shake hands with you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 22, 2017)

miketx said:


> It's easy how someone becomes gay. You start off by sucking your first peter. Then you end up on Howard Stern jacking off another man while they video you doing it. Next thing you know, liberals love you, but for some reason most wont shake hands with you.


When did you suck your first peter?  Never mind. You are on ignore now. No time for morons.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy how someone becomes gay. You start off by sucking your first peter. Then you end up on Howard Stern jacking off another man while they video you doing it. Next thing you know, liberals love you, but for some reason most wont shake hands with you.
> ...


I'm not a sick faggot. anyone reading your idiotic posts her can see that you are. Are you mad because George didn't let you lend a hand in the video?


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


"lifestyle choice"  was what the Gay agenda originally portrayed their 'lifestyle' as - they called their homosexuality a "life style" choice .  As the debate matured they came to the realization that they could not continue to depict their perversion as an "alternative life style"  if they wished to push the false narrative that they "born that way"  as the term lifestyle choice implies they have control over it which they wish to deny


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What do you mean singled out men?  Of course I did.  I'm not gay, so I don't care if women are mature or not.  I'm talking about relationship purposes.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the clarification - I took that out of context.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 22, 2017)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


He  "ignores" everyone that whoops his butt in a debate - I have been rubbing his nose in his own poop for about 2 years now here and another forum. Keep up the good work miketx


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> " a 2009 report prepared for a bisexual health summit revealed that 74 percent of bisexuals had been sexually abused as children."


Authored by rabidly anti gay Matt Barber

Matt Barber Of Liberty Counsel Compares Gay Adoption To Having Pets | HuffPost

Matt Barber: It’s ‘Unconscionable’ To Allow Gay People To Adopt Children | Right Wing Watch

Matt Barber: Gay Marriage Is Satanic


----------



## miketx (Sep 23, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > " a 2009 report prepared for a bisexual health summit revealed that 74 percent of bisexuals had been sexually abused as children."
> ...


Why do you defend fags molesting children?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I don't defend anyone molesting children wise ass. I had career busting people who did. They were always the heteros


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketx (Sep 23, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Sure they were. What ever you say.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I investigated child abuse and neglect for 26 fucking years. I placed some kids in foster care and adoptive homes where the parent or parents were GAY and  I did so with confidence. They were kids that were mistreated by their STRAIGHT parents  Never any problems. I am proud of what I did. Do not dare insinuate that I am a liar

In addition , many states were allowing gay people to adopt long before any allowed marriage for them. Gay people also have their own kids. There are a couple of million kids in the care of gay people right now. Where are all of the horror stories about kids being molested at the hands of their gay parent??

If there were genuine problems with gay parenting, this sort of shit would not be necessary

Did NOM Hire Someone to Unsuccessfully Find ‘Victims’ of Gay Parents? | Right Wing Watch



> The most explosive revelation in the document is NOM’s explicit plan to drive a wedge between the gay community and blacks and Latinos. But another part of their effort to recruit “hearts and minds” to the anti-marriage cause is also startling. Not only did NOM propose to document anti-gay “victims” of gay rights with emotional videos– a plan they implemented with a set of glossy films in upstate New York, for instance – they proposed to hire a staff member at $50,000 a year “to identify children of gay parents willing to speak on camera”:


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 23, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Yeah we have a huge problem in Oregon with deviants who work within the system to place vulnerable children with their perverted faggot friends too.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 23, 2017)

"

A brother and sister abandoned by their mother and left in the care of an unrelated man, who she met while trafficking in sex overseas. The man often relied on active drug users to watch the kids, and his employee may have sexually assaulted one of the children. Police called Child Protection Services to alert them that the man did business with drug users and sex workers, who lived in the home. But the children weren't removed for another year, following a traffic stop. Officers found a woman holding one of the kids, as well as methamphetamine."
Children left in unsafe homes by Oregon social workers nearly half the time, report says


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 23, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




Yeah I don't think accusing a member of being a pedophile enabler is exactly a classy thing to do, and might actually be against forum rules.


----------



## FJO (Sep 23, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual



A couple of years in a penitentiary will doit.

At least for some folks.


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 23, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. Y*ou are what ever you were born*.



Until he decides he wants to be a she... right? Or, I want to use a women's restroom tonight?

-Geaux


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> "
> 
> A brother and sister abandoned by their mother and left in the care of an unrelated man, who she met while trafficking in sex overseas. The man often relied on active drug users to watch the kids, and his employee may have sexually assaulted one of the children. Police called Child Protection Services to alert them that the man did business with drug users and sex workers, who lived in the home. But the children weren't removed for another year, following a traffic stop. Officers found a woman holding one of the kids, as well as methamphetamine."
> Children left in unsafe homes by Oregon social workers nearly half the time, report says


That is just fucking brilliant!! You post an article about an agency that is obviously in crisis and incompetent and try to use that to say that gays should not have kids. What the fuck is wrong with you?>


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 23, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


*Gamblin' With a NAMBLAn*

Pedophiles will use that as proof that they help a boy discover his sexual preference.  "Adult supervision of the learning process."


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 23, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > " a 2009 report prepared for a bisexual health summit revealed that 74 percent of bisexuals had been sexually abused as children."
> ...


I like that guy Matt Barber - he's got a head on his shoulders


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 23, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> "
> 
> A brother and sister abandoned by their mother and left in the care of an unrelated man, who she met while trafficking in sex overseas. The man often relied on active drug users to watch the kids, and his employee may have sexually assaulted one of the children. Police called Child Protection Services to alert them that the man did business with drug users and sex workers, who lived in the home. But the children weren't removed for another year, following a traffic stop. Officers found a woman holding one of the kids, as well as methamphetamine."
> Children left in unsafe homes by Oregon social workers nearly half the time, report says



Gay couple accused of molesting two of their 9 adopted children withdraw guilty plea and decide to go on trial to fight allegations | Daily Mail Online

Gay couple accused of sexually abusing adopted Russian boy for years

Gay Conn. couple accused of rape face trial


That's only the tip of the iceberg. Most of these cases are suppressed news, particularly in areas where the Gay Mafia is storngest


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 23, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Not just Oregon ...  California --- the Queer capital of the world in particularly Hollywood    Hollywood Pedophiles


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


What is this incoherent equine excrement? You don't even provide a link. NAMBLA is for all practical purposes defunct . Gay advocates have long since distanced themselves from those perverts. You have no idea what the fuck you're drooling on yourself over.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

FJO said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> ...


You want to lock up people for not being straight?  That should cure them


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 23, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Yet they celebrate Milk, a Gay pedophile.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation



> Members of disliked minority groups are often stereotyped as representing a danger to the majority's most vulnerable members. For example, Jews in the Middle Ages were accused of murdering Christian babies in ritual sacrifices. Black men in the United States were often lynched after being falsely accused of raping White women.
> 
> In a similar fashion, gay people have often been portrayed as a threat to children. Back in 1977, when Anita Bryant campaigned successfully to repeal a Dade County (FL) ordinance prohibiting anti-gay discrimination, she named her organization "Save Our Children," and warned that "a particularly deviant-minded [gay] teacher could sexually molest children" (Bryant, 1977, p. 114). [_Bibliographic references are on a different web page_]






> The number of Americans who believe the myth that gay people are child molesters has declined substantially. *1*
> 
> By contrast, in a 1999 national poll, the belief that most gay men are likely to molest or abuse children was endorsed by only 19% of heterosexual men and 10% of heterosexual women. Even fewer – 9% of men and 6% of women – regarded most lesbians as child molesters.



For every case that bigots can come up with documenting sexual abuse by gay caregiver. I can come up with ten case where the perpetrator is a straight male.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


How did you become straight?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



A pedophile only according to rabid bigots like Matt Barber who you are apparently stupid enough to believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

miketx said:


> Round up all queers.


You cant force them to have sex with you even if you round them up.


----------



## AVISSSER (Sep 23, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual




*A difference in hypothalamic structure between heterosexual and homosexual men.*
_*"Abstract*
The anterior hypothalamus of the brain participates in the regulation of male-typical sexual behavior. The volumes of four cell groups in this region [interstitial nuclei of the anterior hypothalamus (INAH) 1, 2, 3, and 4] were measured in postmortem tissue from three subject groups: women, men who were presumed to be heterosexual, and homosexual men. No differences were found between the groups in the volumes of INAH 1, 2, or 4. As has been reported previously, INAH 3 was more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the women. It was also, however, more than twice as large in the heterosexual men as in the homosexual men. This finding indicates that INAH is dimorphic with sexual orientation, at least in men, and suggests that sexual orientation has a biological substrate."

A difference in hypothalamic structure between heterosexual and homosexual men.  - PubMed - NCBI_

*Development of the human hypothalamus.*

_"In addition, differences in relation to sexual orientation can be seen in this perspective. The vasopressin and VIP neurons of the SCN develop mainly postnatally, but as premature children may have circadian temperature rhythms, a different SCN cell type is probably more mature at birth. The sexually dimorphic nucleus (SDN, intermediate nucleus, INAH-1) is twice as large in young male adults as in young females. At the moment of birth only 20% of the SDN cell number is present. From birth until two to four years of age cell numbers increase equally rapidly in both sexes."
_
Development of the human hypothalamus.  - PubMed - NCBI

There may be something biological to homosexuality.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

miketx said:


> Round up all queers.



And do what with them ? Do you have the guts to say??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 23, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


35 years old and had sex with a 16 year old boy who was retarded.


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 23, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Round up all queers.
> ...


Lepers island is available.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Link please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 23, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


WRONG AGAIN  !  - NAMBLA and Pedophilia are an integral part of LGBT dogma .  They try to relabel it as "Inter-generational intimacy" but a rose  by another name ....    Here's a quote a mainstream gay publication  ......."*Recruiting children? You bet we are ! *I would very much like for many of these young boys to grow up and start f**ing men."  Can We Please Just Start Admitting That We Do Actually Want To Indoctrinate Kids? 

Another left wing publication came out with this commentary ....   "“we do have to protect children from real dangers … but that doesn’t mean protecting some fantasy of their sexual innocence.”

In 1990, the _Journal of Homosexuality_ published a double issue devoted to adult-child sex titled “Inter-generational Intimacy.” David Thorstad, former president of New York’s Gay Activists Alliance and a founding member of the North American Man/Boy Love Association (NAMBLA), writes that “boy love occurs in every neighborhood today.” The movement continues but has gone underground since NAMBLA found itself embroiled in a $200 million wrongful death and civil rights lawsuit filed in U.S. District Court in Boston. The suit claims that the writings on NAMBLA’s website caused NAMBLA member Charles Jaynes to torture, rape, and murder a 10-year-old Boston boy.

The Postmodern Pedophile

You are one sick mother progressiveparrot people like you should be publicly castrated


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 23, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> NAMBLA is for all practical purposes defunct


NAMBLA Is not defunct you bovine feces.  "The movement continues but has gone underground since NAMBLA found itself embroiled in a $200 million wrongful death and civil rights lawsuit "   The Postmodern Pedophile


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 23, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> ...


That's a very interesting link you posted - but fare from conclusive. The neuroscientist who published it was Simon Levay a homosexual.

Levay  cautioned against misinterpreting his findings in a 1994 interview: *"It’s important to stress what I didn’t find. I did not prove that homosexuality is genetic, or find a genetic cause for being gay. I didn't show that gay men are born that way, the most common mistake people make in interpreting my work. Nor did I locate a gay center in the brain. *


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 23, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gay male only comprise about 1.5 to 3% of the population yet are responsible for roughly 33% of Child Molestation cases - my my my you certainly are mathematically challenged aren't you progressiveparrot??


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 23, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Read the damn book.


----------



## miketx (Sep 24, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Round up all queers.
> ...


when you are done letting them sodomize you, they will have aids and soon all die. Perfect.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 24, 2017)

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Are you saying progressive is a 'gift giver" or "Bug Chaser"

*Bugchasing* is the practice of pursuing sexual activity with HIV-positive individuals in order to contract HIV. Bugchasers seek sexual partners who are HIV-positive for the purpose of having unprotected sex and becoming HIV-positive; *giftgivers* are HIV-positive individuals who comply with the bugchaser's efforts to become infected with HIV.                                                      

*Bugchasing - Wikipedia*


----------



## miketx (Sep 24, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Whatever he or it is, is sickening.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 24, 2017)

AVISSSER said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> ...


*Science for Sale*

There is something financial in biology.  The laboratory is an auction house.  Never trust a nerd.


----------



## Peach (Sep 24, 2017)

miketx said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



WHY do you worry about the sexuality of others? And a significant percentage of pedophiles do not differentiate between males and females. 

Male homosexuality, science, and pedophilia


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 24, 2017)

Peach said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



I didn't [Past Tense]  until they began unleashing their perversion on society.

What occurs between consenting Adults behind closed doors is no ones business but their own. 

When degenerates willfully spread their diseases, a product of their personal perversions, among unknowing members of society  - it is everybodies business

When they themselves become diseased and demand that we foot the bill to keep their perverted asses alive - it's everybodies business

What is preached to children by power hungry perverts is everybodies business

When they demand the right to adopt and molest children  - it's everybodies business

When they preach "Inter-generational Intimacy" - a high fuluting word for child molestation ....  it's everybodies business


----------



## Peach (Sep 24, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



AIDS is prevalent among heterosexuals in Africa, it started in the US with patient zero, one gay man who came to the US; not gays spreading disease.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 24, 2017)

Peach said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...




Re: "AIDS is prevalent among heterosexuals in Africa"  - Your point is - ??? 


Re: "it started in the US with patient zero a gay man"  True - and spread out amongst the LGBT community. Again - Your Point is ???


There were an estimated 37,600 new HIV infections in 2014.


26,200 (70%) were among gay and bisexual men.c
8,600 (23%) were among heterosexuals.
2,800 (7%) were among people who inject drugs

HIV in the United States | Statistics Overview | Statistics Center | HIV/AIDS | CDC


----------



## AVISSSER (Sep 24, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> AVISSSER said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...




Notice my usage of the word MAY? Obviously it's not conclusive, it is one study. However, if you marry that study with the fact that the Hypothalamus is only 20% formed at birth, there may be factors either environmental or genetic, which point to a biological connection between homosexuality and Hypothalamus development.
One of those factors may be molestation. You, yourself have posted information regarding homosexual men and their rate of early childhood molestation...correct? We know for a fact that early childhood trauma (violence, abuse) affect brain development. Why not sexual trauma?
It's ok....critical thinking is a learned skill.


----------



## dani67 (Sep 24, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


child  abuse


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

dani67 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> ...


Brilliant!! Di you do much research on that?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Listen Bean Brain! I said that I would ignore you but I can't let you get away with this dishonest horseshit!!  Did you read the Queerty piec or did you just seize  certain parts that you think supports your bigoted bull shit? Do you understand satire and sarcasm. ? Apparently not. That is what they are doing when they talk about indoctrination.

Since you are too stupid to understand that I, going to explain a few thing to you. They are talking about teaching children to be respectful, and , yes, accepting of others who are different. Do you think that kids are not aware of homosexuality in this  age of social media?  As much as you can't stand the idea of teaching kids that homosexuality is OK , it is not only acceptable to do so, but necessary in order to combat bullying and to give the kids who are gay support and permission to feel OK about themselves. 

There is not a fucking word about sex with children or anything to remotely suggest that. Yet your first words were "NAMBLA and Pedophilia are an integral part of LGBT dogma"  Where the fuck is the dogma?? You are just a shameless, hopeless ignorant bigot.


----------



## Peach (Sep 24, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



I just do not see Ellen DeGeneres and J. Edgar Hoover sharing the same "dogma".


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Regarding your link to the article Postmodern Pedophile , published by the Witherspoon Institute and which references the Journal of Homosexuality, that is just more horseshit propaganda . The Witherspood institute is a highly biased anti gay group and the Journal of Homosexuality - while apparently a legitimate research organization did In 1990, published a double issue devoted to adult-child sex titled “Inter-generational Intimacy.” David Thorstad,. And Yes Thorstad did found NAMBLA  That was 1990! and....they are not now endorsing it. 

None of this proves that gays are pedophiles.

Now shut the fuck up


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



You are a dangerous liar . It's this type of rhetoric that has gotten gay men killed. And if you actually believe your own bullshit, you have to be either crazy or stupid. Your claim only stands up if you can prove  that gay may are committing a disproportionate number of child molestations relative to the straight population-which you cannot do.  *You don't seem to be able to understand, that there is a difference between gay men who have healthier adult relationships with other adults as opposed to those who are fixated on minors, or have regressed for some reason in that regard.* In addition, every male who has sex with another male, whether an adult or minor is not a homosexual. I'm going to make an attempt to educate you although I'm not holding out much hope. Mostly I like doing this because even I can stand to learn more and I enjoy picking apart hateful propaganda like yours.

Let's start with your lie about *NAMBLA. It  was spawned by the early gay rights movement but what is left of it today -and that isn't much - is not a gay organization and has been rejected by gay advocacy groups:*

NAMBLA describes itself as a "support group for intergenerational relationships," and uses the slogan "sexual freedom for all." According to the group's web site, its aim is to "support the rights of youth as well as adults to choose the partners with whom they wish to share and enjoy their bodies." Google Search of NAMBLA's IP

*I vehemently disagree with their philosophy, as do the vast majority of adults, both gay and straight.* Children do not have the mental or emotional capacity to make those choices and  when an adult is involved, there is a high probability that the relationship will be coercive and  unequal*. You will see that nowhere in this lengthy piece is NAMBLA identified as a gay organization, nor does the organization itself even mention the issue of being gay.
*

History  Brief history of the modern childlove movement



> NAMBLA emerged from the tumultuous political atmosphere of the 1970s, particularly from the leftist wing of the Gay Liberation movement which followed the 1969 Stonewall Riots in New York City. Although discussion of gay adult-minor sex did take place, gay rights groups immediately following the Stonewall Riot were more concerned with issues of police harassment, nondiscrimination in employment, health care and other areas.



*These were desperate days for the fledgling gay rights movement. Even  then, the NAMBLA was consider a fringe group within the gay community*

Ostracism



> Some gay rights groups immediately following "Stonewall Inn", perceived age-of-consent laws as governmental tools to suppress homosexual behavior rather than as the safeguards against the sexual abuse of small children that they claimed to be. In many states that didn't explicitly criminalize homosexual behavior (the sodomy laws), age-of-consent laws were significantly lower for heterosexual couples than for homosexual couples. For example, in the state of Massachusetts, "Lawrence v. Texas", the age of consent for heterosexual couples was as low as 13 (with parental approval) but was 18 for homosexual men.





> *The relative acceptance or indifference to opposition of the age-of-consent began to change at the same time as accusations that gays were child pornographers and child molesters became common.* Judianne Densen-Gerber, founder of the New York drug rehabilitation center Odyssey House, argued that gays were responsible for child pornography. In 1977 former beauty queen Anita Bryant staked a similar position, starting the "Save Our Children" campaign. "The recruitment of our children," she argued, "is absolutely necessary for the survival and growth of homosexuality."


*
You are dishonestly, or perhaps ignorantly, relying on ancient history by invoking NAMBLA
In 1980 a group called the “Lesbian Caucus – Lesbian Gay Pride March Committee” distributed a hand-out urging women to split from the annual New York City Gay Pride March because the organizing committee had supposedly been dominated by NAMBLA and its supporters*. The next year, after some lesbians threatened to picket, the Cornell University gay group Gay PAC (Gay People at Cornell) rescinded its invitation to NAMBLA founder David Thorstad to be the keynote speaker at the annual May Gay Festival. *And in the following years, gay rights groups attempted to block NAMBLA’s participation in gay pride parades,* prompting Harry Hay to wear a sign proclaiming “NAMBLA walks with me” as he participated in a 1986 gay pride march in Los Angeles.



> *Thus by the mid-1980s, NAMBLA was virtually alone in its positions and found itself politically isolated. Gay rights organizations, burdened by accusations of child recruitment and child abuse, had abandoned the radicalism of their early years and had "retreat[ed] from the idea of a more inclusive politics,"* opting instead to appeal more to the mainstream. Support for "groups perceived as being on the fringe of the gay community," such as NAMBLA, vanished in the process. *Today almost all gay rights groups disavow any ties to NAMBLA, voice disapproval of its objectives, and attempt to prevent NAMBLA from having a role in gay and lesbian rights events. *



Here is more:



> Gregory King of the Human Rights Campaign later said that "NAMBLA is not a gay organization ... *They are not part of our community and we thoroughly reject their efforts to insinuate that pedophilia is an issue related to gay and lesbian civil rights."* NAMBLA responded by claiming that "man/boy love is by definition homosexual," that "man/boy lovers are part of the gay movement and central to gay history and culture," and that "homosexuals denying that it is 'not gay' to be attracted to adolescent boys are just as ludicrous as heterosexuals saying it's 'not heterosexual' to be attracted to adolescent girls."



*And more:*



> *In 1994 the Gay and Lesbian Alliance Against Defamation (GLAAD) adopted a "Position Statement Regarding NAMBLA" saying GLAAD "deplores the North American Man Boy Love Association's (NAMBLA) goals, which include advocacy for sex between adult men and boys and the removal of legal protections for children. These goals constitute a form of child abuse and are repugnant to GLAAD."* Also in 1994 the Board of Directors of the National Gay and Lesbian Task Force (NGLTF) adopted a resolution on NAMBLA that said: "NGLTF condemns all abuse of minors, both sexual and any other kind, perpetrated by adults. Accordingly, NGLTF condemns the organizational goals of NAMBLA and any other such organization."



*Today*



> *More recently, media reports have suggested that for practical purposes the group no longer exists and that it consists only of a web site maintained by a few enthusiasts*. NAMBLA maintains a web site at NAMBLA that shows addresses in New York and San Francisco and a phone contact in New York, and offers publications for sale, including the NAMBLA Bulletin.





> *NAMBLA is identified as a lobby group in Jon Stewart's America: The Book A Citizen's Guide to Democracy Inaction (2004), and is also alluded to on The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, often tagged on to an existing lobby group's acronym for the parody.
> 
> Gay rights groups opposed to NAMBLA contend that their reason for disavowing NAMBLA has always been their sharing of the general public's disdain for pedophilia and child sexual abuse (as expressed in issues statements).* These gay rights groups reject NAMBLA's claims of an analogy between the campaign for gay and lesbian equality and the abolition of age-of-consent laws, and view NAMBLA's rhetoric about "the sexual rights of youth" as a cover for its members' "real agenda".




Now read this and tell me that they are not a bunch of crazy sick fucks. I will tell you that few if any gay men agree with this tripe: Frequently Asked Questions About NAMBLA and Man/Boy Love


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

*LGBT Issues, Children and Education by Progressive Patriot 3.27.15*

Many people who rail against the ubiquitous of LGBTQ    issues deluded themselves into believing that if we do not support homosexuality and transgender phenomena ,  the issue will somehow go away. They rail against the idea children will be "taught  homosexuality".

However they do not actually understand what that means and most often believe, or claim to believe , that it means that children will be taught TO BE HOMOSEXUAL, or encourage to be homosexual-or transgender. That of course is ridiculous, dishonest, and ignorant. What it means is that children will be taught to be respectful and accepting of those who are different, and that includes an acceptance of themselves if they are the ones who are different.  

Yes, some children will come out sooner as LGBT in a trusting and supportive environment but that is not to be confused with making them gay, or encouraging them to be gay. It is giving them permission and encouraging them to be true to themselves rather than live a life of repression, guilt, un-fulfillment  and misery. LGBT issues and people are a part of modern culture and depriving gays rights will not change that and you can’t shield the children from it.

Children always have and always will struggle with their developing sexuality including sexual orientation and gender identity issues. In the past, for the most part, children were left to try to understand these things alone and in silence. They would feel guilty and confused about any sexual matters and especially any LGBT issues. Today, there is much open discussion about these issues-in the print and social media, among peers, on television, just about everywhere. In this electronic society where kids spend much of their days on line, it cannot be avoided. Many children know an LGBT child or adult. Children hear and see this all, and like it or not, they are very much aware. As we progress as a society, more and more of that discussion is positive, and young people are much more accepting of those who are different than many adults care to imagine. There is nothing short of criminalizing these lifestyles, and snuffing out free speech-in effect becoming Russia-that anybody can do about it. Can anyone dispute or refute any part of this statement?

My next question is: What do parents, educators and the rest of us do when these issues come up? Here are some options:

1. Do nothing, be silent. Leave the children to their own devices to figure things out for themselves. After all, that’s the way it was 30, 40, 50 years ago and everything was just fine. Or was it? In any case, this is now, times are different and sexuality is a much more salient part of life and discourse. This may not be a great option, if it ever was.

2. Condemn homosexuality and transgender issues  openly and vehemently. Doing so will have the effect of marginalizing LGBT kids, crushing them with guilt, and setting them up for bullying. Then all that will be left to do is to keep tract of the suicides, bullying incidents  and mass shootings.

3. Engage in constructive dialogue with the kids and among ourselves as adults. Dispense with the hysteria and misinformation and start to deal with this as part of our human experience. We could dispense with rhetoric about “promoting homosexuality and transgenderism ” and the scare tactics such as it leading to incest, polygamy and bestiality. Rather, the emphasis would be on human relations, not sex because relationships are really what it’s about. We could just let kids know that they are OK and loved no matter who and what they are…….because whatever they are, that’s what they are going to be. Maybe, just maybe it’s time to make a choice between ideology and religion on one hand, and the children that we claim to care so much about on the other. The only question is ….will they be happy, confident and secure, or guilt ridden, miserable and confused.

However, you still have those who want to pretend that the issue will just go away. That is ignorant and dangerous. Fortunately , one community had the good sense to know it is wrong and fought back:

*Community Protests Attempt To Remove LGBT Information From Health Classes*

Indian River, Delaware Board of Education member Shaun Fink wants to remove all LGBT references from school Health classes, saying he has "issues with teaching it's ok to be gay".

About 100 students, parents, members LGBT community and their straight allies turned up at a meeting of the Indian Rivers, Delaware, Board of Education meeting this week, hoping for a chance to speak. The protesters object to a move afoot by at least one board member to remove the terms gay, lesbian, bisexual, and transgender, from the district's Health curriculum.
Cole Haden, a senior at Sussex High School was visibly angry, locking eyes with Shaun Fink as he spoke:

"Mr. Fink, I would like to thank you for allowing me to have a chance to stand for LGBTQA equality and engage my peers in a conversation about fairness and tolerance, which you seemingly haven't contributed to. You have fueled a fire long waiting to erupt. However, I can't thank you too much, for as a LGBTQA student at Sussex Central High School, and the district that you heartly govern, you have done the school district and the community a great disservice by allowing your personal faith to interfere with your professional work."

http://www.thenewcivilrightsmovement...health_classes


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Did you have to scratch you head real hard to make those last three functioning brain cells come alive in order to come up with that??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


YOU are added to ignore list. I do not have time for an ignorant,  juvenile, pissing match . I posted some serious thoughts and information here. I tried to contribute to the topic and stimulate an adult discussion. All that you seem to be intent on doing is dragging it into the gutter with your ignorant , bigoted comments. Fuck off.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 24, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




You are a rotten cum-in-the-boodie smelling faggot who is a douche.

Fuck You.

Nasty Faggot.

You are the epitome of nasty faggot.

Do the world a favor and use your dildo,k?


----------



## miketx (Sep 24, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


All that verbiage! Just follow my lead and say he sucks dick with his butthole.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 24, 2017)

Rotten cum in the boodie and health does not compute.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


And  you are reported. Have a lousy life.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 24, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Dude - this is not the Politics Forum - people are allowed to insult you - not that it's really necessary - you are doing a great job of making yourself look like an ass all by yourself.  You can't win a debate here by tattling every time somebody hurts your wittle feelings


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 24, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> NAMBLA. It was spawned by the early gay rights movement but what is left of it today -and that isn't much - is not a gay organization and has been rejected by gay advocacy groups:



*Gay rights groups oppose age-of-consent laws*

GAY RIGHTS PLATFORM


1. All federal legislation and programs enumerated in Demands 1, 6, 7, 8, and 9 above should be implemented at the State level where applicable.

2. Repeal of all state laws prohibiting private sexual acts involving consenting persons; equalization for homosexuals and heterosexuals for the enforcement of all laws.

3. Repeal all state laws prohibiting solicitation for private voluntary sexual liaisons; and laws prohibiting prostitution, both male and female.

4. Enactment of legislation prohibiting insurance companies and any other state-regulated enterprises from discriminating because of sexual orientation, in insurance and in bonding or any other prerequisite to employment or control of one's personal demesne.

5. Enactment of legislation so that child custody, adoption, visitation rights, foster parenting, and the like shall not be denied because of sexual orientation or marital status.

6. Repeal of all state laws prohibiting transvestism and cross-dressing.

*7. Repeal of all laws governing the age of sexual consent.*

8. Repeal of all legislative provisions that restrict the sex or number of persons entering into a marriage unit; and the extension of legal benefits to all persons who cohabit regardless of sex or numbers.


While it may be true that there are elements within the LGBT community that despise pedophiles as much as sane people do - the fact remains they - like you are pedophile enablers


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 24, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I vehemently disagree with their philosophy, as do the vast majority of adults, both gay and straight.


YOU are not able to speak for anyone other than yourself little fella - Got it !?


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 24, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> satire and sarcasm.



It was not Satire it was a serious article - DID YOU READ IT ?

Like I've always said you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink and you can lead a libtard to facts but can't make it think   ... here it is again little fella   Can We Please Just Start Admitting That We Do Actually Want To Indoctrinate Kids?


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 24, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Another one who bested you - pretty soon everyone will be on your "ignore list" ...lol


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> 7. Repeal of all laws governing the age of sexual consent.
> 
> 8. Repeal of all legislative provisions that restrict the sex or number of persons entering into a marriage unit; and the extension of legal benefits to all persons who cohabit regardless of sex or numbers.


Lying piece of shit! You don't even provide a source.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I post a series of thoughtful and factual matters. Some ignorant bigot calls me names , but he bested me, Are you really that fucking stupid?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Given your track record i know somewhere along the line he stomped your butt - you run like the pussy you are every time someone rubs your nose in your sh*t I will assume he bested you. You're a fk*ng  coward  - I've watched you threaten to tattle on several people because somehow you think anyone who disagrees with you should be banned - I told you b4 you slimy sc*mbag this isn't the politics forum - the only way to win a fight here is to actually win it and to do that you have WORK FOR IT - something a libtarded b*tch like you is not capable of.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > 7. Repeal of all laws governing the age of sexual consent.
> ...


WORK FOR IT SCUMB*G  - Try googling it ... whats the matter your welfare check doesn't cover the data costs ?

7. Repeal of all laws governing the age of sexual consent. - Google Search


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 25, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


1972!!   How fucking stupid!! 45 fucking years ago. I tried to educate you about what was going on then but apparently you are not educable 

History Brief history of the modern childlove movement  Brief history of the modern childlove movement



> NAMBLA emerged from the tumultuous political atmosphere of the 1970s, particularly from the leftist wing of the Gay Liberation movement which followed the 1969 Stonewall Riots in New York City. Although discussion of gay adult-minor sex did take place, gay rights groups immediately following the Stonewall Riot were more concerned with issues of police harassment, nondiscrimination in employment, health care and other areas.
> 
> These were desperate days for the fledgling gay rights movement. Even then, the NAMBLA was consider a fringe group within the gay community




Ostracism



> *Some gay rights groups immediately following "Stonewall Inn", perceived age-of-consent laws as governmental tools to suppress homosexual behavior rather than as the safeguards against the sexual abuse of small children that they claimed to be.* In many states that didn't explicitly criminalize homosexual behavior (the sodomy laws), age-of-consent laws were significantly lower for heterosexual couples than for homosexual couples. For example, in the state of Massachusetts, "Lawrence v. Texas", the age of consent for heterosexual couples was as low as 13 (with parental approval) but was 18 for homosexual men.


 
Now please explain WHAT THE FUCK does this have to do with anything happening now. Are you so fucking desperate  to prove that gays are pedophiles that you have to use ancient history to do so?? Pathetic as always


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 25, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Holy shit!! Seriously??? Now I see what your problem is. You are fucking psychotic!! You are so delusional as to think that because YOU said something it is automatically true. Now I feel bad for being mean to a person with a mental disability---well sort of.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Dumb Ass - If you can't engage in a simple debate. Are unable to formulate a cohesive argument to at least attempt to add some validity to your point of view then STFU

*DEBATE OVER - YOU LOSE*   ..................   NNNNEXT !


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 25, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


More evidence of your psychosis OK You can have the last word and believe that you won. Any reasonable person watching knows what really happened here.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual



Put a penis in your butt and see if you like it.  You might.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2017)

fncceo said:


> All those pics you keep posting are making me gay ...
> 
> You're a pretty hot guy.


OMG right?  I was never thinking about being gay then Mortimore brought it up and I remember him in that nice button down shirt and black pants and I was like BOING!  I got to get me some of that.  Hey Mort do you need a green card?  Guys can marry now here in the USA.  

And you will hold my pocket.

Prison term that a dominant male says to the dominated male so that others willknow who the dominated male "belongs" to.

Dominant male pulls out his pants pocket so that it can be grabbed by the hand like a handle.
Lee: "Hold my pocket bitch, im gonna visit mike in cell block f and we gonna run a train on you, lil hoe!"


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 25, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


Well  that is an interesting article that you posted and I applaud you for bringing some actual intellectual inquiry to this mostly  vapid and moronic thread. However, you really ask a lot of questions here that you seem to expect actual thoughtful answers to and that may be a mistake

I however, will try to provide an answer. to the question _"Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?"_

I would stop short of saying that the culture encourages alternative sexual orientations. People are who they are. No one can be "encouraged " to be bi or homosexual and then become something that they are not. Rather, I think a better description of the effects of our relatively permissive society is that they are given " permission" to be who they sense that that they are on the deepest levels of their psyche. There is an important difference.

In past generations, people who were not "straight" often had to live in silent desperation and fear. They had to conceal their sexuality and if they were able to achieve any fulfillment at all, it had to be on the down low in the bath houses and bars. Bringing a date home was usually unthinkable. An actual ongoing relationship was difficult or impossible. 

Now, increasingly, people are able to be open  about their sexuality- they  have permission and that is a good thing. It makes for a healthier and more fulfilling life, and that in turn, makes our society healthier. 

What too many people do not understand- or pretend not to understand - is the difference between sexual orientation and lifestyle choice. The former is fixed. The latter depends of many factors. The gay person can choose to " come out" or not. The bi person can choose a partner of the same sex or opposite sex depending on the course of their life, and the opportunities ant any  given time. 

I hope this helps. Lets see who wants to jump on it


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> ...


It's not right that our society frowns on gays, interracial and open marriages. Basically trying to alter the evolution of our species being what it wants to be and all because religions said so


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 26, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> sexual orientation and lifestyle choice. The former is fixed. The latter depends of many factors.




That sexual orientation is *fixed* is not determined. The LGBT community tries to pretend that it is settled science but it is not.  Although I share the opinion that it is probably fixed in most queers - that is not proven.  *Learn the difference between Fact and Opinion*


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 26, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...




Interracial Marriage is not the same as Gay Marriage.  Trying to link the two is a common psych. tactic used by propagandists known as 
Associative Conditioning.   When properly executed it will enhance the undesirable attributes of one by drawing upon the qualities of the other.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 26, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> ...


Did you ?  Sure sounds like it ....


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



I'll only take yours because I don't want it to hurt.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



You know your picture is of a closeted gay right?

'Wasn't He Gay?': A Revealing Question About Mister Rogers | HuffPost

After all, Fred Rogers knowingly hired gays to appear on _Mister Rogers’ Neighborhood_, even counting two of them, John Reardon and Francois Clemmons, among his closest personal friends. Rogers also attended a Presbyterian church in Pittsburgh that remains well known for welcoming the LGBT community and supporting its full inclusion at all denominational levels.

The nagging question is also understandable if we acknowledge that gay men of Rogers’ generation (and discretion) often hid their gay sexuality by marrying women and having children, all the while engaging in gay sex on the sly. 

Everything becomes a bit more complicated when we consider that in the late 1960s Rogers encouraged Francois Clemmons, who played the role of Officer Clemmons, to remain in the closet, marry a woman, and focus on his singing career as ways to rein in and channel his gay sexual orientation. Rogers evidently believed Clemmons would tank his career had he come out as a gay man in the late 1960s.

But — and this is a crucial point — Rogers later revised his counsel to his younger friend. As countless gays came out more publicly following the Stonewall uprising, Rogers even urged Clemmons to enter into a long-term and stable gay relationship. And he always warmly welcomed Clemmons’ gay friends whenever they visited the television set in Pittsburgh.

Nevertheless, Rogers was never a public advocate of gay rights, even in the post-Stonewall era, and he told colleagues that a public stance on the issue would alienate many of the viewers he wanted to reach with his message.

And what was that message?

“I like you just the way you are.”

Unconditional acceptance, arguably the most positive and compassionate message that any gay child, youth, or adult could find anywhere on television during Rogers’ tenure.

Perhaps it’s this queer- and straight-friendly message that we would do well to recall as we wonder about Rogers’ sexual orientation, revealing so many of our prejudices along the way, deep-seated prejudices about the lives of gays and straights and about our own uneasiness with sexual orientations and behaviors.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 26, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Awesome post Sealy - well done !  So you think Mr. Rogers was a Fag ?  Assuming everything you posted is correct [and I shant bother to fact check you]  perhaps I should change my avatar pic ?


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 26, 2017)

Like My new Avatar ?


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 26, 2017)

I've answered the OP, how someone becomes "gay".  Sexual abuse as a child causing psychosexual damage, etc.

As any faggot answered the OP?  Saying "born that way" is a dodge.  How is someone born "gay"?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



No one knows if he was really gay.  Back then you had to hide who you were.  Isn't it great today these people can be who they are and not worry about what you think?  I know we aren't there yet but we are getting there.  Some day no one will call them fags in a derogatory way.  Maybe someday parents won't even be horrified when they find out their kid is gay.  At least today parents don't disown their kids for being gay.  They might be hurt initially but then they get over it because if they truly love the person how can they disown them.   Right?

You must really be gay to tell your dad you are gay.  I can't imagine breaking that news to my father.  LOL.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 26, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The pendulum swings both ways.  So how did you tell him you were Gay ?  Must have broke his heart knowing his child was mentally ill ?


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 26, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> I've answered the OP, how someone becomes "gay".  Sexual abuse as a child causing psychosexual damage, etc.
> 
> As any faggot answered the OP?  Saying "born that way" is a dodge.  How is someone born "gay"?


The Science is not settled.  LGBT tries to preach they are born Gay but there is no substantial evidence to support their wishful thinking.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 26, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sexual orientation and lifestyle choice. The former is fixed. The latter depends of many factors.
> ...



Listen Bean Brain. YOU are the one who needs to learn the difference between fact and opinion instead of being the  usual  arrogant and dogmatic prick. Have you ever actually spoken to a gay person about their sexuality? I doubt it.  You "share the opinion that it is probably fixed in most queers ?" That is a fucking opinion . *Learn the difference!* What is that based on? What about most straight people?

 I don't think that most gay people are pretending that it is settled science. I don't know for a fact that most gay people think or care a whole hell of a lot about it.  Most just want to live their lives in peace as the people who they know themselves to be.However, there is strong evidence to support the theory that being gay is an innate and immutable characteristic as the courts have long held.

I think that it is the bigots like you who are pretending and lying about the nature of homosexuality for political reasons.  Yes,  there is much yet to learn about why people are gay. But by using loggic, reason, and  by looking at the available science, we can understand quite a lot
*
Sexual Orientation: Fixed or Fluid  ? by the Progressive Patriot 9.26.17*

As we know, people continue to debate this issue at this late date in the evolution of social justice and gay rights.  While it certainly is an interesting question  from an academic standpoint, there also seems to be a political aspect to it.
In my experience, conservatives tend to insist that sexual orientation can change for a couple of reasons.

First, if it is true,  they can then justify "conversion therapy" for gay people who want to be straight or who have been coerced and shamed into  submitting to it. Second, and closely related to the first reason is to demonstrate that sexual orientation- at least being bi or homosexual is a choice. It then follows  that if it is a choice, then it is the "fault of those people" who have allegedly  chosen a decadent and frivolous "lifestyle"  and therefore are not deserving of respect, acceptance and rights. And while they insist that homosexuality is a choice, ask them when they chose to be heterosexual-or if they could chose to be homosexual-  and they are dumfounded- not understanding  that it has to be the other side of the same coin

The reasoning on the issue of fluidity and choice  falls short on a number of different levels.  First, even if sexual orientation were fluid as they claim, that does not mean  that  someone can change at will like a chameleon. People change in various ways -for both better and worse -throughout their lives. Those changes are not necessarily consciously planned. Rather, it is a process. They learn, they grow, they evolve.  Tastes and preferences change. We don't penalize people for any of that- unless sex is involved.

In addition, they either deliberately or out of ignorance, conflate the issue of " lifestyle choice.  They deliberately  ignore or are willfully ignorant of the fact that  sexual orientation exists along a continuum from fully heterosexual to fully homosexual with many people who are bi sexual who may lean one way or the other in between. It is those people who are bisexual who may “choose” a lifestyle and at various times engage in same sex or opposite sex relationships. In other words, you have to distinguish between life style and sexual orientation. However, no matter how many times I try to drive home that point, the people who are invested in insisting that homosexuality is a choice don’t get it, most likely because they don’t want to get it-because if they do get it, it will deprive them of an important talking point needed to marginalize and delegitimize gay people by painting homosexuality as something other than an immutable characteristic.

Finally , they dumb down or completely ignore the advances in science  on the topic.

Try digesting this:

Study Finds Epigenetics, Not Genetics, Underlies Homosexuality



> KNOXVILLE – Epigenetics - how gene expression is regulated by temporary switches, called epi-marks - appears to be a critical and overlooked factor contributing to the long-standing puzzle of why homosexuality occurs.
> According to the study, published online today in The Quarterly Review of Biology, sex-specific epi-marks, which normally do not pass between generations and are thus "erased," can lead to homosexuality when they escape erasure and are transmitted from father to daughter or mother to son.
> 
> Epi-marks constitute an extra layer of information attached to our genes' backbones that regulates their expression. While genes hold the instructions, epi-marks direct how those instructions are carried out - when, where and how much a gene is expressed during development. Epi-marks are usually produced anew each generation, but recent evidence demonstrates that they sometimes carry over between generations and thus can contribute to similarity among relatives, resembling the effect of shared genes.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > I've answered the OP, how someone becomes "gay".  Sexual abuse as a child causing psychosexual damage, etc.
> ...


So you're bi who chooses to be straight


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 26, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


So now you're saying JFK was a Fag ?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


No but his catholic priest was. Probably


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 26, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Have you ever actually spoken to a gay person about their sexuality?


That was a part of my vocation for many years - which is why I chuckle at the ignorance of assh*les  such as yourself who know nothing other than parroting left wing talking points.  You and your ilk are so programmable it is mind boggling .

The article you referenced  deals with epi-marks which are  theoretically possible and is based on  a paper "Homosexuality as a consequence of epigenetically canalized sexual development." it is THEORY that may some day be proven out.

You do not understand the difference between fact and opinion so how can I expect you to even remotely comprehend  the diff. btwn Theory and fact - Holy Sh*t little fella talking with you is like trying to teach Calculus to Kindergartners


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 26, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


SACRELIG !!!  HERETIC !


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


But true. Just remember not everyone thinks like you.
We are all on a scale from 1 to ten. Guys like me who believe gays are born that way are closer to 10 on the scale. You're a 7


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2017)

Or we are closer to 1 and ur a 3. However you want to look at it


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 27, 2017)

Abort fetuses with the Gay Gene.
Problem Solved.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 27, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Abort fetuses with the Gay Gene.
> Problem Solved.


Oh, so now there is a gay gene??  What about all of those times when you bigots blathered about how gay is a choice. ? I t seems that if it is a matter of prevention, it is genetic. If it is a matter of finding reasons to invalidate and marginalize gays- it is a choice.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've never heard of someone "becoming" gay but no culture encourages or discourages any sort of sexuality. You are what ever you were born.


Why bother giving a sensible response to a clearly ridiculous Opening Post?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 27, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Just more horseshit. Both Loving and Obergefell  were based on the same constitutional law principles of the 14th Amendment. Both cases involved the limits of states rights in the area of marriage. Both cases involved the upholding peoples right to chose who they wish to marry over the objections of the bigots. You cant say that you agree with Loving and  Obergefell.  . It makes no fucking sense.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 27, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Both cases involved the upholding peoples right to chose who they wish to marry over the objections of the bigots.




I never disagreed with the rights of dikes and queers to commiserate in the rites of marriage. And I agree 100% with the courts in upholding their rights to marry - you never saw me argue against the rights of any free Americans to marry the person of their choice - mentally deranged or otherwise.  

The point of the post you replied to was to demonstrate psych.  tactics  used by leftards to deny others their rights namely one tactic known as Associative Conditioning aka Neuro Associative Conditioning  See: Leftist Brain Washing Techniques


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 27, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> not everyone thinks like you.


Pure Science dictates that your opinions regardless of how hard you stomp your feet or how long you hold your breath can never be considered fact until proven out via the scientific method.

Scientific method in its true form involves objectivity -  *Objectivity is a basic philosophical concept, related to reality and truth. Objectivity means the state or quality of being true even outside of a subject's individual biases, *interpretations, feelings, and imaginings. Scientific Objectivity is a value that informs how scientific studies are conducted and how scientific truths are arrived at. It is the idea that scientists, in attempting to uncover truths about the natural world, must aspire to eliminate personal biases, emotional involvement, etc ... 
\
As a bleeding heart libtard Your OPINIONS are highly biased


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 27, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > not everyone thinks like you.
> ...


Not everyone is bi like you. One who chooses not to endulge.....again


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 27, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Abort fetuses with the Gay Gene.
> ...


If it's a choice, it's a character flaw.
If it's genetic, it's a defect and may someday be cured. Till then we can abort them in the womb.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 28, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



It would be wonderful if you could determine homosexuality in the womb - parents could then make the choice to abort ... same as is the case with Down Syndrome.  We could actually, over time, eliminate homosexuality if it were genetic.  My OPINION is that it is not genetic so it's all wishful thinking.


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Abort fetuses with the Gay Gene.
> ...


USE YOUR WORDS PROGRESSIVE  - Do you understand the word *facetious* ?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 28, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I'm willing to bet that if the subject were not homosexuality, if this was a thread about abortion, you would be blathering about being pro life. Don't lie!!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2017)

Children become gay by watching too much Teletubbies


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


He was being Facetious you half wit. Abortion is a horrible thing and when the child survives it they generally come out as a mangled half wit - later in life they commonly run around calling themselves Democrats and Progressives and actually fancy themselves to be 'Patriots'


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 28, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Bean Brain!! Maybe *I was being*  Facetious. Did that ever occur to you. ? I think not. If you're so fucking smart, why have you not been able to come up with a response to my  posts 184 and 203 in which I ripped you a new asshole?


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ripped you a new asshole?


You're a legend in your own mind


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Post # 184  [  I dont understand how someone becomes gay?  ]   so you actually believe with all 3 of your brain cells that because of the chronological distance from the date the Gay Rights platform was drafted and the current calendar date the fags are off the hook ???  Really ?  Wow - have you been practicing skull F*king - is that how you became so brain damaged ?  Dude NAMBLA / Pedophilia and the LGBT inner circle are joined at the hip , Inter-generational Intimacy is one of their goals.  You already lost that debate so move on little fella lets see what else you can dream up so I can bitch smack you again.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 29, 2017)

GreenBean said:


> Dude NAMBLA / Pedophilia and the LGBT inner circle are joined at the hip , Inter-generational Intimacy is one of their goals.


And you can't provide a shred of evidence to support that bean brain. is only you mental illness that allows you to believe that or that you are winning this.


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Dude NAMBLA / Pedophilia and the LGBT inner circle are joined at the hip , Inter-generational Intimacy is one of their goals.
> ...


If it's not a genetic defect then it's a mental one.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 29, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


Stupidity, ignorance, and bigotry are mental defects


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So is wanting to stick something up your ass.
I hate shitting. It hurts. I bleed when I shit. Nobody is sticking anything up my ass and I don't understand those that want that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Children become gay by watching too much Teletubbies



Hey that was my favorite  show when my daughter was little, it was so calming and put me to sleep after working the night shift


----------



## GreenBean (Sep 30, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So you're admitting you are mentally defective I presume ?


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 2, 2017)

First pleasurable sexual experience was with same sex person. This occurs at a very young age


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 2, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> First pleasurable sexual experience was with same sex person. This occurs at a very young age


So you were molested?


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 3, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > First pleasurable sexual experience was with same sex person. This occurs at a very young age
> ...



If I was I don't remember it
That was really just an answer to why people become gay...(of course you knew that)
I don't think I'm gay.  Been there, was not pleasurable


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 22, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Abort fetuses with the Gay Gene.
> ...




You say people are born homosexual, no? Therefore there must be a homosexual gene.

Eradicate it and problem solved!

Fuck you homosexuals for hijacking the word "gay"

It's not your word. It means "happy" not "I like to suck dicks and get fucked in the ass by other men"

No bitch. "Fruit" is more appropriate.

If you want to hijack a word, all you get is fruit.


----------



## GreenBean (Oct 22, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Actually b4 leftards began politicizing science it was pretty much the consensus that becoming a fruit cake was the result of early childhood trauma ... being born that way was never even part of the formula.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 23, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > First pleasurable sexual experience was with same sex person. This occurs at a very young age
> ...



No.  Not that I'm aware of.  If I was it was by a man cause that is my preference...oops answered this already.  Nevahmind!


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 23, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Is it a matter of lifestyle choice/culture or biological? Whats with bisexuals or pansexuals?
> 
> Do you think our sexually "liberated" culture encourages bi and pansexuality?
> 
> YouGov |  1 in 2 young people say they are not 100% heterosexual


If when you grew up it was ok for guys to blow each other you'd let guys blow you don't lie


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 23, 2017)

You know, some people just are homosexual and that's how it is and that's all OK by me.

Now when they want to be promoting being that way as normal, or even desirable, in front of young children, ehh, I'm not OK with that.



Who here doesn't have a homosexual friend or two? Some people are like that. Still, it's not cool to promote it to young children, which you know, I'm sure many homosexual people feel the same way too, but their voices get drowned out by the Nazi faggot lobby.

Bottom line: The homosexual lobby does not speak for all homosexuals and promoting it to young children is wrong in a big way.

I wouldn't promote hetero sex to young children, either.

Children are not sexual beings, that comes later.


----------



## angieram (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi, I have seen most of the men converted to gay.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 17, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Hooters is being sued for not hiring male waitresses.  If they lose, they'll have to change their name to Fruiters.


----------



## BulletProof (Feb 17, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Hooters is being sued for not hiring male waitresses.  If they lose, they'll have to change their name to Fruiters.



I don't know why a faggot would want to be a waitress as Hooters.  Who's going to give it tips?

Apparently Hooters has settled, rather than risk a judicial finding, several sexual discrimination lawsuits in the past.


----------

